# i don't know if i fit here *



## angelsheart (Sep 28, 2007)

hi every one .. my name is donna i'm 43...i have a child a beautiful 10 year old girl...i had left her father and now am with a wonderful man we would love to have a child together but like i said i'm 43..my Dr aid my FSH level is high... i had the saline ultra sound and it  showed pallips( spelling may not be right) and scar tissue my Dr said this could be why i'm not getting pregnant but she alos feels it's due to my H.F.S levels being high meaning i'm begining menapause and possible ovarian failure.... she wants me to have a H.S.G.test to see the F. tubes as well as a hystocopy?  and maybe a D&C but i kinda feel  the D&C i had about 5 years ago is what put me in this state... the Dr feels i cannot have another child on my own and just may need an egg donor...that is not something i want to do becasue i feel it's not truely mine then...    anyway i feel alone... i have no one really to talk to about any of this .... but i'm not sure i fit in here... 

thanks for listening 
donna


----------



## Banana Girl (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Donna.

Well firstly, you definitely fit in here.
Welcome.
I personally don't have any experience that is relevant to you, sorry.
A good tip is to post on some other threads, ones that relate to your issues (sometimes the members who have been on the boards for a while forget to check in on the newbies section)
You could try...
Starting Out and Diagnosis
Egg share
Donor sperm/eggs
Secondary infertility
Over 40's

And just cruise the boards looking for things that interest you.
Also, don't just feel you have to only be the one asking for advice, your experience of bringing up a 10 year old will be invaluable for a lot of the new parents on the site.

Hope to see you around.
Good luck
bg
xxxx


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Donna

Welcome this site is where you belong.  I am also 43 and have had d&c's and have trapped fluid. If you have scar tissue you should see a specialist in the technique of removing it.  Not many of them around, but there a few.  Where are you based?  If you have polyps, then you may need intervention or not, it depends how many polyps, the size and location of them.

It is a good idea to have your hsg first and get a proper diagnosis. 

FSH can go up and down, and can be lowered by taking wheatgrass and other suppliments.  I have been told tonight of another test that can do ovarian reserve, its called an amh and give a more accurate view of your ovarian reserve.

good luck, lots of women on here that can with all sorts of issues, there is an over 40's section which is very helpful.

take care bowxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi angelsheart, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Of course you fit here, hun. The desire to have a child when you cannot doesn't diminish just because you have one already. 

I am not in the same position as you but Banana Girl has left you some great suggestions of where to start so I will post some direct links to those areas and add a few of my own:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Secondary Infertility ~ *CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

*TTC over 40 ~ *CLICK HERE

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the location boards. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every week (see link for times / dates), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Lots of luck on your journey.

C~x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

of course you fit on her many of the girls have children and want others not being able to have a baby is upsetting all round.im no expert about egg donation and stuff like but i did read that some woman are told there eggs are no good and go on to have there on baby.it may be worth doing some reading into this and getting a second opinion.but many woamn on the same had use donor eggs its just how you feel yourself..

but your in the right place to make friends and get advise 

good luck keepinghope xxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Donna* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

You absolutely do fit here, hun!  i don't know what i would do without this site.

good luck 

Sallywags


----------



## angelsheart (Sep 28, 2007)

WOw thanks every one!!! this is the first time back since i first posted i have to cal for the  HSG  test today ....an Bannagirl... thanks for the links i will post there as well....i guess i wasn't expecting such a nice welcome so i never checked back but i'll be abck from now on!!!  what night is the chat?

thanks again everyone!
Donna


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Donna 

Like others have said Of course you fit in here 

Chat for newbies is on a wednesday, but you can be brave and pop into chat anytime you like day or night 
Newbie Chat info http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Deciding to use donor eggs is a personal and challenging choice, I have been "choosing for a decade" at times it has been the absolute right thing to do and other times I am scared witless by the responsibilty of the descion, the one thing I can say hand on heart is, the members here on FF will care and support you with whatever descion you take.
Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------

